# Tonsillitis



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone else here with nodules really suffer when tonsillitis strikes? My lymph nodes have been enlarged with, presumably a viral I fection, but the side of my big nodule, the tonsil is so large & sore. I've had massive difficulty swallowing & even breathing while I've been sick. Unhappy!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had my tonsils removed when I was about 4 or 5 years old...too young to remember the surgery, but after I told my ENT I'd never had any kind of surgery, he promptly reminded me I'd had them removed, in addition to having tubes in my ears as a kid (which only an ENT would notice!)...

Are you taking any anti-inflammatory medicines? If not, that might help a tiny bit. I know you must be in pain...wish I knew how to help.

Do you get tonsillitis often?


----------



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been taking everything I'm allowed for about a week now. Will be seeing gp for antibiotics today I think. I've had tonsillitis maybe once a year. I thought this seemed viral but it's lingering and I feel very run down.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Before I had my remaining thyroid removed, I suffered from a lot of viral, respiratory ailments and pneumonia. At one time, I had bronchitis, mastoiditis, and tonsillitis. I was really surprised as I had my tonsils out as a child but was told by the ENT it is possible. I was really sick before the underlying condition was discovered. Have you had your antibodies checked?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LeahLana said:


> I've been taking everything I'm allowed for about a week now. Will be seeing gp for antibiotics today I think. I've had tonsillitis maybe once a year. I thought this seemed viral but it's lingering and I feel very run down.


Have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid? It is not uncommon for inflamation from the thyroid to travel to the throat, tonsils and the ear canals.

If you have not had an ultra-sound, I would think this a very important thing to do.


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

I had my tonsils out in June...hmm I wonder if my thyroid was a factor???


----------



## rem22 (Jul 3, 2012)

I had my tonsils out last year (30 yrs old) constant sore throat & multiple strep infections. Shortly after started with major thyroid issues. I'm also wondering if that had anything to do with it.


----------

